# Help with manually lowering soft convertible top



## 2008 Bmw128i (Sep 27, 2021)

I have a convertible, 2008 BMW128i. Recently the soft convertible top will not go down. When I try to lower the top using the lower convertible top button, the hooks unlatch and the windows come down but the top won’t go down. I’m wondering if there is an easy fix for this or if it’s possible to manually bring the top down and up. If anyone has any advice or can point me in the direction for gaining some helpful problem solving information with this specific model it would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

